# Judie Howard Obedience Seminar (AKC)



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

NORTHEASTERN MARYLAND KENNEL CLUB
IS PROUD TO HOST A 3-DAY WORKING SEMINAR
WITH
JUDIE HOWARD
JULY 11, 12 & 13, 2008

Judie Howard owned one of the largest obedience schools in the country for 24 years, with an enrollment of over 350 dogs per week. She has put more than 70 AKC obedience titles on dogs, including 17 UDs, 6 UDXs and 12 OTChs. (Another dog is over half-way and has all his firsts.) She has earned more than 140 AKC Highs in Trial, including eleven 200s on five dogs and has given more than 100 camps and/or seminars throughout the U.S. and Canada. She is also:

A former member of the National Association of Dog Obedience Instructor
A member of the 1988 AKC Obedience Advisory Committee
The instructor of 27 students whose dogs have earned the OTCh title
The owner/trainer of 5 dogs in the Golden Retriever Obedience Hall of Fame
The owner-trainer of 15 multiple High in Trial and High Combined dog
The first person to finish an OTCh in 4 straight trials with all first places
The only person to have OTCh titles on dogs from 5 different groups
THE ONLY PERSON TO HAVE EARNED 12 OTChs

These seminars are structured to help people in all facets of dog training:

FOR CLASS INSTRUCTORS: The seminar will provide proven, positive techniques designed to maximize the potential of each dog-and-handler team, while meeting the needs of all varieties of breed temperaments and handler abilities.

FOR INDIVIDUAL TRAINERS: Bring your dog, your training problems and an open mind. Problem-solving and dog motivation methods will be covered within the seminar structure, and volunteers will be welcomed for demonstrations.

FOR COMPETITION TRAINERS: The seminar offers proofing and handling techniques that will help you get the most from your dog in the ring, while keeping training fun for both dog and handler.

THIS IS A TRUE WORKING SEMINAR!!!!!


The seminar will be held at Papillonia Dog Training School at 1127 Felton Rd, Red Lion, PA 17356 (www.PapilloniaDogTriaining.Homestead.com)

Light breakfast and lunch will be served each day.


Reserve your slot now!!! There are limited working slots available and unlimited audit slots available.

Visit our website: http://www.NEMKC.org


For more information contact:
Pat Vitale at [email protected] or 410-557-9008


----------

